# Black skin and itching



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm having a similar situation with my boy Yuki, he's allergic to few foods and developed folliculitis and fungal infection. Hotspots that turn dark, dandruff, severe itching and losing hair are his symptoms. It started due to the food he was on.

Vet suggested antibiotics course, medicated shampoo which has Chlorhexidine, (applying oil before bath and using a conditioner to control dandruff), completely drying his body to avoid moisture near underarms, belly and ears. Adding fatty acid supplements or coat supplements in food to soothe the skin.
I have changed his food as well and he's doing better, a little, since it's only been a week. I'm praying he gets well soon.

Some of what I have said maybe of help to you, please ask your vet about it. Best of luck.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would strongly urge a complete thyroid panel. Keeping in mind that a low normal needs treatment (thyroid hormone replacement) in goldens.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd do a thyroid panel (full panel) and also do a cheek swab and send it in to pawprintgenetics for an ichthyosis test. Most vets don't realize there is a genetic test for a condition they'd previously called allergies or dandruff and if you know you have an affected dog, that would narrow down your testing considerably. Also, if your dog is affected- please tell the breeder. That would mean that at a minimum both parents are carriers and she should not breed them to each other again- or any other dogs without testing them as well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, when I hear those symptoms, I think mange, either sarcoptic or sometimes demodectic. Diagnosis is by skin scraping, but actually finding the mites can be difficult. I almost lost 2 pups to sarcoptic mange many years ago. It took 3 vets to finally find the mites.

My second thought would normally be thyroid but I have never heard of thyroid starting at 8 weeks.

Ichthy is generally not itchy. When it is itchy, it is usually secondary to an infection. Is she flaky? It at least would be easy to diagnose through the DNA test.


----------



## Brinkley50 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for your responses. I asked the vet what her thyroid levels are and he said it was an 18 which is in the normal range so not sure that's the answer or whether that was indeed a full thryoid panel. He's going to do a test for icichythiosis - will see. All very frustrating....! Thanks again.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You can actually do the ichthy test yourself, using a cheek swab.


----------



## Emma2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Does he have any eye discharge or bad breath ?


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Any luck with the diagnosis? We talked to a nutritionist who said black skin disease was a fungal or yeast infection. Need to starve the yeast and cut all carbs, sugars, starches. Haven't started the program yet as we are working on her stomach acid (bile) issue first.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

H2O2 is an oxidizer (you kinda have to understand polarity, et al (in the case of water type molecules) but trust it is an oxidizer) Molecules/atoms want to have a stable outer layer- they give up or grab electrons to get stable or form a bond w another molecule/atom. 
Oxidizers take electrons and in so doing they destabilize the tissues they come in contact with- thereby creating free radicals. 
Like so many before it , this sales gimmick is bad science. Generally, when a package of anything comes labelled 'DO NOT INGEST+ POISON!' it is ...
That said, 6 drops mixed w an ounce of H2O probably isn't going to yield much more than a super weak acid solution.

I would not call peroxide an antibiotic but instead an antiseptic.

*edit: there were posts here that were selling a very dangerous product- removed due to the spam link in them. But ya'll all brush up on your witchdoctor meds today lol!


----------

